

The 70-Year-Old Computer That Runs on Water - rorydh
http://www.wired.com/2014/11/tech-time-warp-week-70-year-old-computer-runs-water/

======
davidgerard
This is what the water-based economy simulating computer in Pratchett's
_Making Money_ was based on.

